# Funfear



## Halloweengroep (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi there, we're halloweengroep from belgium and we're building a haunted house this year in a carnival/fun fair theme. The haunted house is practically complete except for the last room. we wanna make the last room the scariest. However we only have a small amount of space, so hereby i ask for all of your guidance into making this room the scariest it can get. We have many materials we can build with so let urself go!! The best idea will be chosen and posted online .

Thanks
Stijn Wouters
www.halloweengroep.be


----------

